# Meteopt.com no twitter



## Fernando (28 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

Viva pessoal!

Provavelmente já ouviram falar no conceito twitter e alguns de vocês até já o devem usar.

O que dizem de colocarmos esse instrumento ao serviço do fórum?

A ideia é simples: é só registar, seguir meia dúzia de amigos (que potencialmente rapidamente irão aumentar) e twittar pequenos tópicos sobre meteorologia com links para os sites. Assim, as pessoas que seguem o nosso twitter ficam informadas sumariamente das novidades e podem dar um saltinho ao fórum. Além disso, poderia ser o sítio mais rápido (dada a simplicidade e dimensão do twitter) para publicitar algum fenómeno que estará para ocorrer.

Poderíamos ainda criar no twitterportugal uma secção 'meteorologia' onde os meteoloucos colocariam o seu link para o twitter (à semelhança do que acontece com jornalistas ou outras actividades - http://twitterportugal.com/listas/jornalistas/portugal )

Eu registei-me recentemente e já deixei uma ou duas postas sobre o tempo (www.twitter.com/fjapires) mas ainda não tive muito tempo para explorar a ferramenta.

Digam o que acham sobre isto.


----------



## rbsmr (28 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Fernando disse:


> Viva pessoal!
> 
> Digam o que acham sobre isto.


----------



## rijo (1 Fev 2009 às 03:15)

Além disso através do RSS poderia ser-se alertado lá para novos tópicos ou novas mensagens. 

Através do Twitter do Meteopt os membros também se poderiam ligar entre si.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 23:29)

Fernando disse:


> Viva pessoal!
> 
> Provavelmente já ouviram falar no conceito twitter e alguns de vocês até já o devem usar.
> 
> O que dizem de colocarmos esse instrumento ao serviço do fórum?



O meteopt.com já está no twitter.

Hoje começaram a ser escritas as primeiras mensagens. O objectivo é difundir informação relevante da Meteorologia em Portugal e do resto do Mundo através do twitter.

A seguir em: *http://twitter.com/meteorologia*


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2009 às 14:38)

E o twitter do Meteopt atingiu hoje os 500 seguidores


----------

